# Can I buy an Aga (or similar) in Spain?



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

Our winters here in Granada province are bitterly cold (because of the altitude I suppose) and I'd love an Aga to keep the kitchen warm in winter. Do they have a Spanish equivalent? If so where can I get one? Does anyone have a similar sort of thing? I realize that most of southern Spain is very warm, but i might get lucky!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Olddutch said:


> Our winters here in Granada province are bitterly cold (because of the altitude I suppose) and I'd love an Aga to keep the kitchen warm in winter. Do they have a Spanish equivalent? If so where can I get one? Does anyone have a similar sort of thing? I realize that most of southern Spain is very warm, but i might get lucky!


We bought a ''real'' aga 4 years ago. They are delivered from Valencia, they also come and service them, ours is the bottled gas variety and it uses about 2 small bottles a week. We use it from September to May and it keeps the house lovely and warm.
The company is D'Olivaterra look under cocinas.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

There is a company in Madrid that sells Aga's and Rayburns, but I am afraid I have forgotten the name. Best way to find out is contact the head office of either or both of them and ask them if they have any stockist here in Spain.


----------



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> There is a company in Madrid that sells Aga's and Rayburns, but I am afraid I have forgotten the name. Best way to find out is contact the head office of either or both of them and ask them if they have any stockist here in Spain.


Thanks, I'll do just that. Now's the time to start looking.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

They are expensive though, ours was 9,000 euros


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

9000 euros OH MY DEAR LORD!!


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

*AGA / Rayburn*

I bought an old one oven rayburn in the uk - burnt coal or logs. I had it serviced and it was fantastic! Heat ,cooking , hot water plus radiator. I would buy one again but I live on the algarve and it is not cold enough! Try ebay or aga themselves and they do reconditioned ones much cheaper than new ones and logs are much cheaper than gas.


----------



## piglet2spain (May 5, 2011)

We looked into buying an Aga and apparently you can buy one in England through Aga and if they know it is for export you get it cheaper although you may have to pay tax over here when it arrives. Aga and Rayburn do have a Spanish site.
We eventually bought an Esse which is just as good but a lot cheaper. They also have a division in Spain you can buy from. We picked them because we are going to live in the middle of a pine forest in the mountains and they do an afterburn which has reduced emissions. Also we can heat our hot water with it when its on. A good way to burn up all our olive wood.


----------



## Olddutch (Jan 18, 2011)

Cazzy said:


> We bought a ''real'' aga 4 years ago. They are delivered from Valencia, they also come and service them, ours is the bottled gas variety and it uses about 2 small bottles a week. We use it from September to May and it keeps the house lovely and warm.
> The company is D'Olivaterra look under cocinas.


Thanks Cazzy, that's helpful. Valencia is not that far.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

You are welcome. I love my AGA!!!!!!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

piglet2spain said:


> We looked into buying an Aga and apparently you can buy one in England through Aga and if they know it is for export you get it cheaper although you may have to pay tax over here when it arrives. Aga and Rayburn do have a Spanish site.
> We eventually bought an Esse which is just as good but a lot cheaper. They also have a division in Spain you can buy from. We picked them because we are going to live in the middle of a pine forest in the mountains and they do an afterburn which has reduced emissions. Also we can heat our hot water with it when its on. A good way to burn up all our olive wood.


 You don't mean to say you have cut down your Olive trees do you? 
OMG! the locals will lynch you. 
Around here they say the river is their blood, the trees their bones, the soil their flesh, so you can imagine what they are like if you go around cutting down the trees, its like chopping their legs from under them. And boy do they let you have it. 

Pine trees, vermin with roots. Bah humbug.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> You don't mean to say you have cut down your Olive trees do you?
> OMG! the locals will lynch you.
> Around here they say the river is their blood, the trees their bones, the soil their flesh, so you can imagine what they are like if you go around cutting down the trees, its like chopping their legs from under them. And boy do they let you have it.
> 
> Pine trees, vermin with roots. Bah humbug.


I believe it is actually against the law to cut down olive trees in europe although of course people do it all the time


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I believe it is actually against the law to cut down olive trees in europe although of course people do it all the time


I do know that the Medi Ambient people round these parts would like to have a say in everything you do, which includes the cutting down of trees. When I had to move 3 trees I discussed it with my neighbours, (not the Medi Ambient) took their advice and moved them to the positions they thought the most suitable. 
When one died, I immediately went out, bought 5 more and planted them and made sure my neighbours saw me doing it. 
This way I didnt upet them but rather they found it rather endearing I was becoming a part of the land as they called it. 


As for Pine trees, apparently you are supposed to get permission to cut down even dead ones, where is the sense in that? 
We now have processionary caterpillars in our pines and they are being infested/killed off at an alarming rate but the Medi Ambient insist we have to have an engineer come out, declare it unsafe/dead and then we have to apply for permission to cut it down. In the meantime it could have fallen on poor old Pedro and killed him. But will they change the way they do things? Not on your nelly.


----------



## piglet2spain (May 5, 2011)

Boy you guys must think we are complete idiots. NO we do not cut down our olive trees but we do prune them.
Unlike some of the other idiots I know we actually did a woodland management course so we would know exactly what we are doing!
Not everybody has sold up and rushed over to Spain. We have been 5 years in the planning and it is going to be another 1 year before we actually get there to live permanently.
Some people do have sense!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

piglet2spain said:


> Boy you guys must think we are complete idiots. NO we do not cut down our olive trees but we do prune them.
> Unlike some of the other idiots I know we actually did a woodland management course so we would know exactly what we are doing!
> Not everybody has sold up and rushed over to Spain. We have been 5 years in the planning and it is going to be another 1 year before we actually get there to live permanently.
> Some people do have sense!


Steady on there Piglet, we never implied you were anything, however, you are proving yourself it would seem to be a tad sensitive. The willy nilly cutting down of trees is a no-no I am sure you would agree, but some people who may read the comments on this forum might not know this. If we simply listed the does and don'ts from a) to z) would not make for very interesting reading and certainly smacks one in the eye for conversation.

You are not alone in studying. But some of us don't make a big deal out of it, instead we offer advise if we can and take it when we need to. 

By the way, I am sure you will know this already, but just in case someone else doesnt.
Pine wood creates a sticky residue which can clog up log burners etc, so it a) must be dry, b) preferably burnt alongside if possible with wood that burns at a high heat ie, olive or carob, both of which must be dry.
Almond wood will not burn unless it has been left to dry for a year period.


----------

